# Yikes - stopped by my local camera store....



## Busted Knuckles (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok, so you can call me a traitor, or least having traitorous thoughts....

I played w/ an Olympus E-M1. I know the sensor is smaller, I know it will be marginally worse than the APC in low light. (that is why I have a FF anyway) and I am looking for this as a 2nd body regardless.

But...... the focus was very fast, the functions and and customization of the buttons, small, wow small. Metabones adaptor - perhaps even a speed booster, just get the wide side for the MFT...

If I can't get a high functioning "M" then.....

Yea I know it is a boat load more money but.....

I am going to check out the Panasonic MFT


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 1, 2014)

*"Yea I know it is a boat load more money but....."*

Enough said.........


----------



## Menace (Jun 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> *"Yea I know it is a boat load more money but....."*
> 
> Enough said.........



+1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2014)

Be sure to check lenses reviews, the last I read, its a minefield, with a lot of marginal micro four thirds lenses, and some very good ones in other brands besides Olympus.

Don't make a mistake and change your mind, resale value is poor.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Be sure to check lenses reviews, the last I read, its a minefield, with a lot of marginal micro four thirds lenses, and some very good ones in other brands besides Olympus.



There are plenty of good lenses. It just depend on what you need.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 2, 2014)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Ok, so you can call me a traitor, or least having traitorous thoughts....



Nothing wrong with using more than one brand and more than one format. That's just part of the fun of photography.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jun 3, 2014)

My wife wondered why I laughed so loud, I showed her, and she agreed w/ John..... Uh?!


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 3, 2014)

I thought your post was going to conclude with:

...and it was actually still in business!

Those little cameras are great, but there are tradeoffs for sports/wildlife/low light.


----------

